# How did you choose a name?



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

If there has already been a thread like this before, forgive me. 

On reading this forum with a passion, I see alot of cute names and I was wondering how you all chose your babies' names. 

Kalisee, (pronounced kha-lee-see), was given to us named. I think its a name of a queen from a TV show, with platinum blonde hair. :love1:


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I was wondering if your baby was named after Khaleesi on Game of Thrones.  I'm a fan of that show. Watch it every week.

Well, Gemma was the name I wanted to name my first daughter since I was very young. My first baby turned out to be a Chihuahua so she got the name instead!  There were a lot of other names I wanted for her, but Gemma was the only name my boyfriend liked as much as I did. So we went with that. I'm glad we did!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> I was wondering if your baby was named after Khaleesi on Game of Thrones.  I'm a fan of that show. Watch it every week.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Thats the show! I like the name Gemma..when the time comes for a human baby..I hope you keep it. Its such a pretty name. The pitter patter of 6 little Gemma feet.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

Love your baby's name its so unique, Love Lil Gemma's name also!! I chose the name Wawies for one of my girls because that is what my mom n dad called me as a child and still do, i also named my first website wawies so as u can see i use that name alot! Penelope was named Sugar originally but i prefered the name Penelope, this was one of my fave names since i was young i never had a daughter just a boy so over time i use dthe name for a goat, n now my SugaBoogaPee lol...And FreetaPeeta is named after my Freeda that passed away, she took to the name so quick, her eyes just remind me of Freeda always! Its like that name was meant for her, when i first got her the people that were helping find a home for her didnt even know what her real name was so i had no choice to give her one!  love this thread!!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Isabella..means beautiful...and that she is..the face of an angel
Isadora means beautiful gift....we adopted her..she is worth a zillion dollars to me..
Isazaria means bright light or star...and that is what she does...lights up a room when she is in it....


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

We are huge Washington ******* Football Fans! 

Well BG came home from ******* Stadium FedEx Field so she is named BG after their colors Burgundy and Gold.

Sonny is named after Redskins HOF QB Sonny Jurgeson, Nala acts like a queen so her's is from Lion King, Huly only has one eye so he is named after the famous glass blower with one eye Chihuly and we call him Huly for short. Sadie came to us with Sadie Girl and Well Gibbs original name was Speed when he entered the rescue at 5 months. Does not fit him as he is LAZY. Well as my foster he was running around chasing my cat, typical puppy when he stopped in front of my TV to watch the press conference of Redskins HOF Coach Joe Gibbs returning to the Redskins. My husband said your name is Gibbs and he jumped in my hubby's arms. There is a weird connection between my hound Gibbs and Coach Joe Gibbs.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

I chose Daisy's name before I found Daisy. 

I had been hunting for names for ages, unable to find a perfect name. Then one night, I dreamed I had a dog called Daisy. I forgot the dream, till I was searching the Internet at baby names and stumbled across Daisy. 

I then thought she needed a middle name, and thought May sounded good. 

So she became Daisy May, before I'd even found her <3 

When I met my little Daisy, I told the breeder what she'd be called and she was shocked - she was due to give birth in a couple of weeks and was calling her baby Daisi-Mae. She had her baby on the day I was due to pick my Daisy up, but she'd let me pick her up a few days before instead. 

Fate <3


----------



## Lazuliblue (May 4, 2012)

I was writing down all potential names, and the name Milo just came to me. I was really struggling to find boys' names I liked, and I've never really thought about Milo as a name before, but it just seemed really cute


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

*HOPE Landry*, *Ruby FAITH* and *Eden GLORY* are their full names. 

The names come from: Romans 5:1-5~Therefore, since we have been justified through *FAITH*, we have peace with God through our Lord Jesus Christ, through whom we have gained access by *FAITH *into this grace in which we now stand. And we boast in the *HOPE *of the *GLORY *of God. Not only so, but we also *GLORY* in our sufferings, because we know that suffering produces perseverance; perseverance, character; and character, *HOPE*. And *HOPE* does not put us to shame, because God’s love has been poured out into our hearts through the Holy Spirit, who has been given to us."


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> I was wondering if your baby was named after Khaleesi on Game of Thrones.  I'm a fan of that show. Watch it every week.
> 
> My boyfriend and I just watched the first and second episode last night! So, I didn't recognize the name until now. That's very pretty. That character is very blonde so I think it's very fitting since your baby has white hair.
> 
> I picked Chloe's name out before I got her actually. My boyfriend and I just kept throwing names out until we liked one. It felt like we were naming a kid! Haha We had a few other ideas as well, but when we saw Chloe that name just fit her perfectly!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I always wait to see the dogs personality. 

My first dog was Missy and she was named after a stuffed dog that I pretended to take care of to prove I was responsible enough to help take care of a puppy. I was 6 so stuffed animals were very important to me!

I just like the name Buddy so when I got my beagle, we named him Buddy.

Lilly was Daffodil at the shelter so we named he another more pronounceable flower cause my sister was young and couldn't pronounce Daffodil. 

My sister named our shih tzu Brownie because he was brown. Then his coat lightened to a cream and white. He stayed Brownie so he was a white Brownie. 

The name Max just popped into my head when I was playing with him the day I got him. He reminded me of the poise and grace of an English gentleman so Maxwell fit and Max for short.

Toby was on a short list of names I liked when I went to pick out my new puppy. I like names that are shorter versions of others (Mac for Maxwell, Toby for Tobias). So I had Benny, Luke, Kenny and Toby on the short list. And he just felt like a Toby. 

My mom and sister named the new pup, Rocky, because he is built like a tank. My dad wanted to name him Tank but that was too masculine, so thy settled on Rocky because he is so sturdy.


----------



## Darkessa (May 17, 2012)

Lazuliblue said:


> I was writing down all potential names, and the name Milo just came to me. I was really struggling to find boys' names I liked, and I've never really thought about Milo as a name before, but it just seemed really cute


I have always ADORED the name Milo, its so darn cute! The only problem for me naming an animal that.... 
I had a stalker who was named Milo... It was kinda bad. I still love the name for other peoples animals, but I could never have one living under my roof. It would creep me out. lol



I am SO picky with names. All of my animals names took forever to get right. 
I will go in order of when I got them. 

*Neytiri Teska'ha Mo'aite (Neytiri)* ~ After the Chiefs daughter in the movie Avatar. When I first got Neytiri, her face had that same prominent nose thing going on that the Na'vi do. Its not that way anymore, but I love the name. 
*Meeko Fatfat Potato Bite (Meeko)* ~ Started out as just Meeko, after the raccoon in Pocahontas. Then Fatfat, because he got suuuper fat... He is almost 20lbs. Then Potato Bite because sometimes when he sits just right, he looks like an Arbys potato bite. Haha
*Aeun Moonwhisper (Aeun[Eh-oon])* ~ Looked on a website that had all of the NPC names from World of Warcraft. Took HOURS, but I fell in love with this name. Its perfect actually, its super unique... And I have NEVER met a cat that does the crazy crap this one does. 
*Dionysus (Dio)* ~ We were looking up Greek God names because we were originally planning on getting a German Shepherd. My Fiance's uncle has ALWAYS had GS's, and always named them after either Gods or some other super powerful figure. We just wanted to follow the tradition! We ended up getting the loveable stubborn Husky we have today, but the name still fits wonderfully!

And I dont have my Chi yet, but I want to name it *Momo*, after the Flying Lemur in Avatar the Last Airbender.  Its my favorite cartoon series EVER, plus Momo is freakin adorable!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

I usually have a list saved on my computer , I prefer old fashioned or unique names  , i also have a thing for places around the world lol ,my chi's names are Keona , Myami and my new little boy will be called Sanji , my other dogs are Shiloh and Clarince , my ferrets are Sparrow, Lexi , Vadem , Vegas, Zilah, Saber , Talula ,Kinta and Aspen and my cats Matilda , MAdaline , Valcor and Prada


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Midgie was named by my mother which is short for...... yes, you guessed it--Midget!! Lol


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

I got Jackson in July of 2009 so I named him after Michael. I'm not sure if it is a chi trait or if it's just Jackson but when he gets really excited about something like getting a treat or getting ready to eat he spins several times in place and I always laugh and think to myself yep the name fits lol!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I love game of thrones!!! Me and thr bf named our kittens after them before 2 were males and 2 were females. The names are stark...tyrion...jagen...ans prometheus of course prometheus isnt from the show but hes adorable lol! 

Dexter got his name from the serial killer show


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

We had loads of name ideas for our future to be dog but didn't actually decide on one until we had him . We looked at him and the only name that really suited him was ROCKY .


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

April0684 said:


> I got Jackson in July of 2009 so I named him after Michael. I'm not sure if it is a chi trait or if it's just Jackson but when he gets really excited about something like getting a treat or getting ready to eat he spins several times in place and I always laugh and think to myself yep the name fits lol!


Jackson is gorgeous


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks! Your 2 are lovely as well! I really love your signature too it's really pretty!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

We chose the name Cricket cause she is so small like a cricket lol! My husband picked it out. She was originally Tawny, but as soon as we started calling her by Cricket though she answered. It suited her. lol


----------



## LUNASMOM (Apr 23, 2012)

Really cool thread! I love hearing how all these little ones got their names!  Luna was named after my favorite Harry Potter character Luna Lovegood.  We sometimes call her Luna Tuna, and when she zooms around in the backyard in circles, we call her LUNATIC! LOL. If Luna had been a boy, she would have been Dobby! I think that's a perfect name for a male chihuahua, due to Dobby's short stature, big ears, and sweet personality.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

carrieandcricket said:


> We chose the name Cricket cause she is so small like a cricket lol! My husband picked it out. She was originally Tawny, but as soon as we started calling her by Cricket though she answered. It suited her. lol


I think that name is just so cute for a Chi. My little brother had a bird name Cricket when he was younger, but I really hated that bird, lol.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah Lou lou got her name because my husband want Amber, My 33 year old daughter INSISTED it to be Leah, But I wanted Lou Lou. So made us all happy and her name was found to be Amberleah lou lou. I am so glad I did I love it.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> *HOPE Landry*, *Ruby FAITH* and *Eden GLORY* are their full names.
> 
> The names come from: Romans 5:1-5~Therefore, since we have been justified through *FAITH*, we have peace with God through our Lord Jesus Christ, through whom we have gained access by *FAITH *into this grace in which we now stand. And we boast in the *HOPE *of the *GLORY *of God. Not only so, but we also *GLORY* in our sufferings, because we know that suffering produces perseverance; perseverance, character; and character, *HOPE*. And *HOPE* does not put us to shame, because God’s love has been poured out into our hearts through the Holy Spirit, who has been given to us."


Awe I love it, Praise the Lord give Him all the Glory. Just love the reason you named your Baby's. My cat name is Sara from Bible and my other Cat named Moses. I might barrow one of your names for my new kitty.  :coolwink:


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Theresa feel free to use any of those names! Grace is also in the verse but my DH's ex is named Grace so I did not want to do that.

If I had a boy pup I would name him Silas from the Bible.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

LittleGemma said:


> I think that name is just so cute for a Chi. My little brother had a bird name Cricket when he was younger, but I really hated that bird, lol.


Birds tend to be one person pets lol! I had a cockatiel, and he was great. I hand tamed him myself, taught him to talk. Enter my husband, and it was all over for me lol. That bird Petie, didn't want anything to do with me anymore. He would bite at me whenever I went to feed him, clean his cage. My husband comes along, and he could stick his hand in the cage and Petie would hop right on his finger to his shoulder, and give kisses. lol Crazy birds.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Theresa feel free to use any of those names! Grace is also in the verse but my DH's ex is named Grace so I did not want to do that.
> 
> If I had a boy pup I would name him Silas from the Bible.


My children are biblical in theme. My oldest ,Andrew, my middle is a girl I just dropped the h, Zera, and my youngest a girl, Angel.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*"Hotchi" is short for 'hot chihuahua', because when he trots he looks like he is on a fashion runway lol

"Knuckles" got his name because he is a little bruiser and loves to get a good tussle going.

"Olivia" got her name when i was half sleep. Waking up from a nap i heard it on tv and as i sat up it a ligh bulb came about and it just stuck *


----------

